# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Mr And Mrs. Clueless! What's wrong with this picture?

## zabster151

Dumbo and Dingbat: 
Mr And Mrs. Clueless! What's wrong with this picture? :Hmmmm: 









Gotta be the dumbest fool to ever hold the office of President, anywhere. How embarrassing to have this as our President and first lady? When you've never done the pledge allegiance, you don't know what to do! Must be the Muslim way.


At first I thought the picture was reversed, but the wedding rings indicate that it?s right. (Unless they have them on the wrong hands too).

this IDIOT is our President.

----------


## D7M

Didn't he just talk about his Christian faith somewhere...at one his silly "backyard talks"?

----------


## D7M

Also, there is no way this could be cropped/photoshopped right? 

Certainly not like someone did 8 years ago to Sen. Tom Daschle?

----------


## BgMc31

Source? And how come this pic hasn't shown up on Fox News. I'm sure if it was real it would be all over the place. Oh that's right, the vast NWO conspiracy prevents news outlets from publishing these photos. 

C'mon man, I doubt the man is this dumb. And calling him a bigger idiot than Bush is way off based. But hey, you're entitled to your opinion, no matter how misguided.

----------


## senorsalt

shits fake picture..

----------


## BgMc31

Here's the actual pic, conspiracy guy. You see that is why no body believes the BS you spew, because with all your supposed research methods you couldn't find the holes in this? I mean dislike the guy for actually doing things you don't agree with, but spreading lies puts so many holes in all your arguments you become a laughing stock...Attachment 111400

----------


## zabster151

hey i just found the pic and thought it was funny. what about the rings and the pin on his shirt. shouldn't he have his hand under his pin because the pin goes over his heart. symbolizing the united states over his heart?

and OMG Bgmac you are so dumb to whats going on its ridiculous. don't you get it yet THE PRESIDENT MEANS NOTHING are country and others are run by the banks federal reserve and corporation. the president is a front man. and your picture does not work

----------


## Twist

The pic is fake

To back zabs I am gonna say something not so wise... But,

I know a person, he is not important but "it" (i wont divulge sex) remains next to the most important people in this country. their life actually depends on "it" in a time of crisis. It has said many things. One of them is the following, not the exact words but pretty close:

we (americans) know nothing. We only know what they want you to know and the people you think that want you to know are not the people in control. You can vote all you want on the things that don't matter at all, that nobody cares about; because the people in control do not care. they NEVER give you enough information to make an informed decision about anything relevant to what they want. If they want it, they will get it.
- a fly on the wall...


ps. I like Obama.

----------


## zabster151

i thought the pic was funny, but we have bigger problems then this

----------


## Sicko

Believe half of what you see and none of what you hear....

----------


## BgMc31

> hey i just found the pic and thought it was funny. what about the rings and the pin on his shirt. shouldn't he have his hand under his pin because the pin goes over his heart. symbolizing the united states over his heart?
> 
> and *OMG Bgmac you are so dumb to whats going on its ridiculous. don't you get it yet THE PRESIDENT MEANS NOTHING are country and others are run by the banks federal reserve and corporation. the president is a front man. and your picture does not work*


It's pointless to compare brain pans on the internet Zabster. Being a little older than you, I would venture to say that I have probably seen a little bit more of this world than you. Calling me dumb because I don't prescribe to all your conspiracy theories, is simply juvenile and the fact that you would post a fraudulent picture shows how juvenile you actually are. But I'm not naive to believe that any government is 100% forthcoming in disseminating information to the general public. I just don't prescribe to the extremes that you do. Dumb, I think not...

----------


## JimInAK

Does this mean that he wasn't born in American and we get a new one !!??!!

LOL !!!!!!!!

----------


## zabster151

> It's pointless to compare brain pans on the internet Zabster. Being a little older than you, I would venture to say that I have probably seen a little bit more of this world than you. Calling me dumb because I don't prescribe to all your conspiracy theories, is simply juvenile and the fact that you would post a fraudulent picture shows how juvenile you actually are. But I'm not naive to believe that any government is 100% forthcoming in disseminating information to the general public. I just don't prescribe to the extremes that you do. Dumb, I think not...



lol, I think so, if you cant relize that are government is run by the banks your dumb, and you can be dumb at any age. 

there not conspiracys when there is proof. you just cant see that.

----------


## jojomcgo

wow people are too broke to pay attention...

----------

